# dyanna's son-dryed bud shots..



## Dyannas son (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i was gnna put em in the drool thread but since i have soooo many i thought i would kinda start my own so i can just throw all my odd bud shots up in here enjoy..
pic one train wreck.


pic two purple erkal

pic three some ok master kush
pic four utopia haze
pic five purple mauie 
pic six "lemon kush
pic 7 green crack
pic eight pure purple
pic nine snow cap
pic ten i forgot.
pic 11 gape ape
pic 12 OG kush
:holysheep:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

Stunning! party at your house...


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 16, 2009)

that looks like a weed buffet!


----------



## 420benny (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice! I think I tried the I forgot strain a time or two,lol.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 17, 2009)

Very impressive.  You've got quite a variety.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 17, 2009)

We want a smoke report of each strain 

eace:


----------

